# Enough Lumens??



## SunWolf (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok, getting things going on a new flower cabinet and have a question.  First a bit of info on the cabinet. It is 2.5' x 2' (so 5 sf), and is 7' tall.   I'm building in passive intake down low on the wall, with forced air exhaust using an exhaust fan mounted up high.  Overheating should not be a problem, as the light I'm looking at is in a cool tube set up and I will be using an inline fan for cooling the light by itself, in addition to separate venting for the cabinet.  

My main question is whether the 400 watt light I'm looking at will be overkill to the point of wasted effort.  I'm looking at ordering this:  hXXp://www.amazon.com/LED-Wholesalers-GYO2009-3-Piece-Hydroponic/dp/B004HNPGKA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1305984866&sr=8-2  

The problem is, nowhere does it say how many lumens this thing emits.  How do you figure lumens per sq ft if it doesn't tell you in the advertisement??

I found this, which was posted by Hamster Lewis in another "lights" question thread.  


> First some numbers....
> 
> 250 HPS=29,000 lumens
> 400 HPS=50,000 lumens
> ...



Is that an "industry standard" or more like "generally accepted values" ?  If those numbers are pretty close, I would be at 10000 lumens per square foot!!  :holysheep:     I'm guessing that should grow a little more tightly packed nuggets than my 12 cfl's, don't you think.      :hubba:

Oh, and to deflect the "this post is useless without pic's" gremlins, here you go.        This is the cabinet I'm ordering the light for...I'll be pulling those plants out and giving it a quick "light, vents and paint" overhaul as soon as I order my new light!  Hopefully next week      :clap:


Anyway, good to go, or look for something else??


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2011)

10,000 = the same has the sun. Should grow some nice buds


----------



## Locked (Jul 18, 2011)

As long as you can keep it cool enough inside I don't think 10,000 lumens a sqr foot will be overkill.  I hve run 140,000 lumens in a 2x4 tent. Yield was great and nugz were dense...jmo


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2011)

hope this helps


:48:


----------



## SunWolf (Jul 18, 2011)

Woo Hoo!!  400 watts it is!  Now just waiting for the stupid bank to release my bonus cash and it's off to amazon.com!

And thank you 4U, that is indeed a nice reference.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2011)

Yur gonna wish ya had that 600 watter later. It always happens.


----------



## SunWolf (Jul 18, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Yur gonna wish ya had that 600 watter later. It always happens.



LOL, well, that may be the case in a couple years, but for now this is all the bigger I can make the room so 600 watts would really be overkill.

I certainly don't doubt your word though, this hobby is addicting!  I'm having so much fun playing with the girls.


----------

